# cardboard strop



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I use cereal box cardboard for a strop and it is getting chewed up and needs to be replaced. What kind of glue can I use so that the cardboard will peel off when I need to replace it. Thanks


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Maybe double sided tape? When you peel off the tape some Googone or mineral spirits will remove the old adhesive. Otherwise, I usually use spray contact adhesive for something like that . It is a pain to remove but a heat gun will help. 

What are you attaching it to? If you use a piece with a laminated top or melamine, you can also scrap with razor blade.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

This may work for you. I like to use tooling leather for a strop. It will almost never need replacing. A thick old belt will also work.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

why not just get a "real" leather strop ?


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for the ideas. I have real strops but I find cardboard gives me a finer edge. I got the idead from somebody here that has been using cereal box cardboard strops for years


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Karda said:


> thanks for the ideas. I have real strops but I find cardboard gives me a finer edge. I got the idead from somebody here that has been using cereal box cardboard strops for years


ive heard that myself,probably here also.might try it.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Why not try hide glue? Some warm water will loosen the glue and you can then peel the old worn cardboard off and replace it.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Great idea on the hide glue. In fact, you don't have to completely remove the glue because when you moisten it, the glue reactivates. You just have to make sure that it is level which you can do with sandpaper before you moisten it. Just level it with sandpaper or wet Scotchbrite pad to make sure that all of the cereal box is removed and them wipe it with a wet rag or paper towel and apply the new cardboard. If necessary apply a thin coat of glue. Hide glue will stick to old glue just fine.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Most adhesives soften when heated with a heat gun that may allow you to peal the cardboard off. I use the back side of an old wide belt. Check the used clothing stores like St. Vinies or Goodwill for used belts. 

You did not say what the cardboard was glued to. You could just use a piece of scrap lumber and dispose of the whole thing when it wears out. If it was a particularly thick piece of wood you could slice it off on the band saw or planer.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

I use a "removable" spray adhesive. Not sure the name right now. My wife brought it home from work years ago. But it holds in strong enough to stay but can still be pulled off. Also, cereal box stops are the best! I made one for my worksharp and it's great


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

what about double sided tape ?


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

pottz said:


> why not just get a "real" leather strop ?


Leather strops tend to compress under pressure resulting in a rounded cutting edge. Many people overdo it when trying to maintain the bevel angle by pressing the bevel to their abrasive media and strop. The thicker the leather, the more likely is this result. 

To Karda - I don't stick the cardboard to the firm surface. I use a light touch. If the cardboard moves, I use a lighter touch.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Were all those old-time barbers doing it wrong with their razors? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

No, because straight razors are hollow ground. It's pretty tough to round that shape over, which is why the leather strop works for them.

I used 3M #77 adhesive spray to attach my cereal box cardboard to a glass disc on my WorkSharp. Peeling is easy with a soak of lacquer thinner or acetone. I take it down to the glass and then put on another piece of cardboard. When I'm away from home, I use a FlexCut slipstrop, which appears to be fuzzy wood.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

A gentleman up in BC just uses masking tape on the ends of the cardboard to tape it to his glass or granite tile. I use rubber cement. Peels off easily when I need to change it. I also get a finer edge using the cardboard. I used to use a very thin piece of leather, but once I switched to cereal box cardboard, the leather sits unused.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

ClaudeF said:


> A gentleman up in BC just uses masking tape on the ends of the cardboard to tape it to his glass or granite tile. I use rubber cement. Peels off easily when I need to change it. I also get a finer edge using the cardboard. I used to use a very thin piece of leather, but once I switched to cereal box cardboard, the leather sits unused.


Good old-fashioned rubber cement that came in a bottle with a rubber nib or with a brush 👍


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Karda, what about cutting 100 mdf planks, and then use a new one every time with a new piece of cardboard..?
I have a question for you, since this method seems interesting.......do you still use the Green Compound on the cardboard?


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Moai said:


> Karda, what about cutting 100 mdf planks, and then use a new one every time with a new piece of cardboard..?
> I have a question for you, since this method seems interesting.......do you still use the Green Compound on the cardboard?


I do use the green compound (0.5 micron chromium oxide) on the cardboard. I just scrub it on like a crayon.
Claude


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

ClaudeF said:


> I do use the green compound (0.5 micron chromium oxide) on the cardboard. I just scrub it on like a crayon.
> Claude


I tried and it works great! What I like is that I can literally see the black stuff being removed from the steel, something wont happen with a leather strop....


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for the ideas I never thought of hide glue or rubber cementI tried double faced and had to plane the board clean the last one I made I used spray adhesive


----------

